# Super Retriever Series Amateur Event at Castile Creek Kennels



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Super Retriever Club Event Hosted by Country Vet Pet Foods & ZoomDog Supplements

Amateur Event ( Can run two other Amateur owned dogs plus as many as you own or co own)

Date: July 16 & 17, 2011

Closing Date: July 9 (May enter day of event but will run first)

Where: Castile Creek Kennels (Gower,Missouri)

Contact: Lyle Steinman (816)522-9650 : [email protected] 

Entry: www.superretrieverseries.com

Judges: Bobby Wills, Clint Catledge, Terry Claycamp

Entry Fee: $ 150.00

Payout: Cash & Prizes: 1, 2, 3

Handlers meeting: July 15, 2011 at Castile Creek Kennels at 5:30 PM (BBQ)

Lodging: St. Joseph,Missouri

Best Western: 800-569-8378
Comfort Suites: 816-232-6557
Days Inn: 816-279-1671
Drury Inn: 816-364-4700
Holiday Inn: 816-279-8000
Motel 6: 816-232-2311

Several other Hotels & motels.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Bump to top.


----------



## mikeg (Sep 23, 2009)

Great job on the judges


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Registration is now open.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Needing bird throwers if anyone is interested in helping out.

Thanks,

Lyle 
816-522-9650


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

mikeg said:


> Great job on the judges


Where did they come from? HT or FT or something all together different?

Thanks


----------



## mikeg (Sep 23, 2009)

You got it


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Got what? Milk?

Just wondering what side of the fence the judges are coming from. Honest question is all. Don't think I deserved that kind of response.


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't know the other 2 but Clint's the man for sure.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Judges:

Terry Claycamp: 8 + Major & minor Field trial judge. Respected by many of the top field trial trainers. One of TOP researchers of pedigrees in the country

Bobby Wills : 2010 Super Retriever Series Crown Champion. Runs AKC hunt test & field trials, runs UKC hunt test. One of the hardest working Pros.

Clint Catledge: Runs AKC & UKC, has judges several SRS events.

Please joins us.

Lyle


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Thank you Lyle for the response regarding the judges.


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Scores and information will be posted on Castile Creek Kennels Facebook page.


----------

